# getting someegg laying hens



## jimLE (Mar 10, 2015)

*what'd be the best egg laying hens that lay 1 or 2 eggs a week? i figured,that if i get 6 hens.then that'd mean 6 to 12 eggs a week.that is if all goes well and right.. *


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A healthy hen will lay every day of the week except during a molt or the shorter hours of Winter.

I suppose it would be good to ask, are these hens also going to become pets? If they are then you're best off to purchase from a breeder. Very often the birds bought from hatcheries or feed stores are burnt out by two years old or are beginning to have egg laying problems.


----------



## jimLE (Mar 10, 2015)

*no pet hens for me..i already know that they stop laying eggs once they reach a certain age..and thats when they'll get cooked. *


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And what age would that be? I have two hens that are seven and still laying.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

If all you want is hens for eggs why would you want a breed that only lays 1-2 eggs a week? Get two hens and you'll get a dozen eggs and not have to feed 6 chickens. Makes the most economic sense in my mind.


----------



## jimLE (Mar 10, 2015)

*i read some info about one chicken.and i guess i read it wrong or what ever.on account i thought it meant 1 egg a week.guess that meant 1 egg a day..as for when they stop laying eggs.i would guess that depends on the breed of chicken..*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No, it depends on the quality of the breeding.

Hatchery birds are bred for the largest eggs. The rest of the bird is ignored. What ends up happening is that they do not have the stamina of better bred birds. Both of my hatchery hens were dead before they were three years old. My best bred birds are old even by the normal standards for average age. The two 7 year olds are sisters and were bred from show birds.


----------



## OldBrickHouseFarm (Sep 30, 2014)

For new people trying to decide on a breed, I always recommend the following selection charts.
They include things like temperament, rate of lay, egg size and color, important characteristics.

http://www.albc-usa.org/documents/chickenbreedcomparison.pdf

http://www.sagehenfarmlodi.com/chooks/chooks.html


----------



## jimLE (Mar 10, 2015)

*i knew that i'd have to do my research before getting any chickens..but it looks like i have to do more research then i thought i would...*


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its not easy choosing and it appears that once you do there is always another breed you stumble across you wish you had seen earlier.


----------



## jimLE (Mar 10, 2015)

*thats one reason im taking my time on things..even if i do end up a breed that im not completly happy with..im still happy enough where i won't lose any sleep over it.. *


----------

